# Jealousy between Toy, Miniature.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi - I'm glad things are getting better, Geri. I was one who posted on your original thread - I wouldn't describe what you are doing as "punishment", more withholding reward until he says "Please" politely. My Papillon, Sophy, first learned that a Down got a reward, and then started using it whenever she really, really wanted me to do something for her - so that has become her way of saying "Please". Once Snow has grasped the principle that good stuff comes to polite poodles I highly recommend the taking turns game - it has really helped to keep things happy and peaceful in our household!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like you got the right idea. Snow wasn't actually being needy or jealous, per say, he was/is resource guarding you. 
Re-establish yourself as the kind and benevolent pack leader and most, if not all the 'jealousy' issues will disappear.


----------



## HuckSnow (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree, punishment is a bad word choice. I am new at raising and training inside dogs. I am encouraged that Snow is going to do well. We love him so much, and are so glad that we added him to our family. Thanks again!


----------

